# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Lifelong Learning Machines, DARPA, USA

## Airicist

DARPA

"Toward Machines that Improve with Experience"
New program seeks to develop the foundations for systems that might someday “learn” in much the way biological organisms do

March 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "DARPA Seeking AI That Learns All the Time"

by Samuel K. Moore
November 21, 2017

----------

